# My new boveda executive humidor



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Just picked up this sweet humidor decided to share. In my opinion the best bang for the buck by far. I love the boveda setup I would always pass on using the sponges and beads because they never worked well for me so Im all my humidors I would always use boveda. Simple throw it in there and never worry if your cigars are stored in the proper humidity. Its nice that savoy made this humidor with boveda. This finish is simply stunning and I would compare it to the top dollar humidors for a fraction of the cost. It comes with boveda packs as well. What more can you ask for??

























sure seal construction/dovetail corners
















Xikar found a spot don't really need it with boveda but its good to double check
















:flypig:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Simply beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## atbat82 (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a great looking humidor!


----------



## CT Shade (Jun 20, 2014)

You will love it. My girl got me the Rosewood for my birthday. Drop dead gorgeous. The humi is beautiful too! I agree with you on the Boveda. It's the only way to go for me.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks sweet.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Very beautiful. Congratz!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice looking box, congrats!


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

That is a sweet humi. Congrats.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

wow that thing looks awesome, congratulations man. Don't forget to post a picture of it filled to the brim


----------



## VaStogie (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow very nice!


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. So far I just got it seasoned with the 84 packs. I took those out and put in 72 that it came with. I will eventually use 69 packs. I am slowly stocking it should not be long until it's full.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Very nice looking humidor. Very nice indeed. Congrats


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks awesome! How many cigars does it hold, and where'd you get it?


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

rtrimbath said:


> Looks awesome! How many cigars does it hold, and where'd you get it?


+1

I am curious as to this as well.


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Now that's a purty looking box. Well played good sir


----------



## RWalleyTX (Feb 21, 2012)

Milan tobacco is where I got this...you won't find a better price. Best customer service.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Whoa those look awesome and are very competitively priced. Love the boveda holders too, those are quite expensive if you buy them separately.
Even with 60$ worth of international shipping, its still cheaper than the generic, suspect quality humidor that i bought about a year ago...


----------

